# Simplex Tea Kettles



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Does anyone know if Simplex Tea Kettles can be retinned as the manufacturer from England hasn't replied to my inquiry?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Looks like you can buy them right off Amazon as well as Sur La Table's website. Does that help?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

No! Since noone seems to know if they can be retinned. Inquiries have been emailed to Fantes as well as to Simplex/England. Presently awaiting replie(s).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ugg I am an idiot I did not read your post correctly (I am a skimmer). I wonder how often they would need to be re-tinned?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have any direct experience, but I imagine they can be retinned since pretty much anything that can be tinned can be retinned. There are several retinners spread across the country, why not contact one? As a side benefit, a retinner will hammer out any dents and polish out the kettle so it looks like new.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Done business with Rocky Mountain Retinning and they're definitely tops. A+++ NUMBER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!! And I mean it. My 12qt Mauviel hand hammered stockpot came back looking brand new and within 15 minutes at Craigslist I sold it for a whopping $550 plus s&h!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So did you ever find out if Rocky Mountain would re-tin the tea kettle?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Someone at Fantes stated that the kettles can, indeed, be retinned.


----------

